# ultimate Home Theater Room



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

HI, these are my plans for a home theater room just needing your guys opinions. First I'll be using a plasma and a projector ,ill mostly be using the plasma but when the big game is on ill be using the projector.(the plasma will be behind the projector screen ). I plan on having a central location for the A/V equipment in a closet. So really my question is whats the cleanest way to control all this equipment from a single remote. I was looking at a universal remotes and also the URC remote which i heard is the best universal remote. And with all this i want to use a HDMI matrix switch probably a 4x4 or 8x8 switch. With all this equipment in the closet i will also have a cheaper remote for the bedrooms and living rooms to control the matrix switch, ill be using ir extenders to reach the closet. Im in the stage of wiring and dont want to miss anything and make sure i buy the right equipment. I just want to make sure the Remotes i buy will work with the matrix switches and are the matrix swt easy to switch the the universals. Thanks for reading i would appreciate the help


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you considered a product like iRule or the like? Irule allows you to use an iPad, iPod, iPhone, or android device as a remote control.

I am sure I have seen a couple other products mentioned in the remote sub forum.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Remote are one of the harder things for a whole house DIY. 

Make sure you run 3 cat cables to all locations. Cat6 if possible. You will want them for hdmi matrix.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm using URC mx980 with a 400 base station via rf in The closet. It works great. I also use Homeseer as my whole home control for 8 zone music, lights, temp and other controls.

I plan on tying the 2 together soon. 

I played around with iRule but I wanted 2 things it didn't really provide. Whole home automation and a hard remote for the theater. Homeseer does everything I rule does but irule is more easy to set up for tv control. 

I really like having a physical remote with keys to press in the dark. Also I don't loose my night vision using the remote. The mx980 is nice. I picked one up online for around 500.

I had some Harmony one remotes but they didn't handle my needs and are not very customizable. 

Are u planning on using a urc dealer to program your system?


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Also I have found having something like Homeseer is usually nice to have to control the switch. We have around 8 media zones in the house and usually the matrix is never switched source wise other than an occasional DVD usage in another room. I found a theater receiver with multiple sources has worked better for that room instead of feeding through the switch.


----------



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

bamabum said:


> I'm using URC mx980 with a 400 base station via rf in The closet. It works great. I also use Homeseer as my whole home control for 8 zone music, lights, temp and other controls.
> 
> I plan on tying the 2 together soon.
> 
> ...


im actually installing a home automation system in the house were building HAI is what the system is called.With HAI ill be able to control lights,sounds,temp ect... As far as getting a urc dealer to program the system not sure cause certain urc remotes can be integrated with HAI system and if im able to program it myself i will but if its to difficult ill need a programer ...Is it pretty difficult to program these urc remotes? Basically i just need a good remote for the home theater room and cheap universals for the other locations. And are these matrix switches easy to operate with universal remotes ,i also agree with just using a amp for switching in the theater room but i want to switch my apple tv through the matrix switch cause i only have one apple tv and i might want to watch it in other rooms when not i use in others. Any more tips please send them my way ,it has been great advice!!!:T


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Hai is not bad. I prefer the open systems zwave for example with standards and multiple suppliers. It lowers the price overall. For example I can use an $80 thermostat and a $40 light switch. Most closed systems double or triple that cost. 

What's the budget for matrix? Decent ones can get pricey (4-6k balun included) for 8x8. Some if the cheap ones have issues. You will need hdmi baluns for long runs (75-220ft) from your closet to remote tvs. They run around 300-500 for good ones. Better ones use 2 cat6 with 2 way ir. make sure your matrix handles the ir and has in and out or ports. 

Cheap remotes work fine but firing the source switch is dependent on matrix. That's where something like hai should work to control if not built into matrix. You can just use you phone interface to switch source. 

Urc remotes that are decent require software that is hard to get a hold of since it is dealer exclusive. But not impossible. Urc programming is not hard if you are a DIY and have the time.

IRule is sounding like a good option for u for the theater.


----------



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks,im gonna check out irule!


----------



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

bamabum said:


> Hai is not bad. I prefer the open systems zwave for example with standards and multiple suppliers. It lowers the price overall. For example I can use an $80 thermostat and a $40 light switch. Most closed systems double or triple that cost.
> 
> What's the budget for matrix? Decent ones can get pricey (4-6k balun included) for 8x8. Some if the cheap ones have issues. You will need hdmi baluns for long runs (75-220ft) from your closet to remote tvs. They run around 300-500 for good ones. Better ones use 2 cat6 with 2 way ir. make sure your matrix handles the ir and has in and out or ports.
> 
> ...


i checked out irule seems like a nice product. But this is IP based or m i wrong? Cause im using bell express vu and you can't add an IP address to the receiver.


----------



## mistercheeks (Jan 5, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Have you considered a product like iRule or the like? Irule allows you to use an iPad, iPod, iPhone, or android device as a remote control.
> 
> I am sure I have seen a couple other products mentioned in the remote sub forum.


i checked out irule seems like a nice product. But this is IP based or m i wrong? Cause im using bell express vu and you can't add an IP address to the receiver.

Read more: ultimate Home Theater Room - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

U can use ir as well. Google irule global cache. The global cache system is used by many automation software platforms including what I have. Gc is the go to answer for DIY ir Behind all the brain software be it iPad or pc.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mistercheeks said:


> i checked out irule seems like a nice product. But this is IP based or m i wrong? Cause im using bell express vu and you can't add an IP address to the receiver.
> 
> Read more: ultimate Home Theater Room - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


It is IP based.


----------

